# It's been two weeks now...



## Meghanzord (Aug 18, 2013)

I read the sticky about a rescue dog's first two weeks and realized I did so much of that wrong. I'm now working on fixing that, and Calli seems a lot happier for it.

That said, I have a totally subjective question to ask:

At what point is it OK to get back to your "life" after adopting a dog? I've had Calli for two weeks now and her personality is really starting to show. She's still pretty similar to how she was when I first got her, though we are entering the "testing the boundaries" stage. I know that as she gets more comfortable, more changes will come.

I still went to work after I got her and I have a dog walker come in to take her out (the dog walker is a volunteer at the shelter I got Calli from and both are very familiar with each other) when I'm working. I took time off from going down to the gym because I wanted to supervise her and we hadn't yet started crate training (we are now and it's an on-going process; my apartment is dog proofed otherwise). Now I'm itching to go back to muay thai (I would be gone 2.5 hours) but I'm not sure if I should be home to supervise her during this next stage, if I should ease back into my previous routine so she gets used to it, or if I should wait until she's crate trained. I think she would be OK if I left her now that I've set up a toy box, but I'd still like to know what people with more experience think.

Also, when I say "life" I really mean that I work part-time four days a week and am home otherwise, unless I'm running an errand or working out in some way, shape or form. I don't do too much otherwise.


----------



## asalley (Aug 18, 2013)

IMO, finish crate training you and her will feel a lot more secure.


----------



## Meghanzord (Aug 18, 2013)

asalley said:


> IMO, finish crate training you and her will feel a lot more secure.


So would you say outside of going to work, I should keep excursions short until we've completed crate training?


----------



## asalley (Aug 18, 2013)

I would say so. I brought a rescue home and thought that it was ok for her to have run of the house until I found out when I would leave she would turn into a cat and be on tables in the trash etc. One time was funny I forgot something and walked back in the house and caught her on top of the table and that was the day I came home with a crate lol. But since Leila was a fearful rescue she already liked to lay under the coffee table or under chair legs so the crate was like a new house for her and she went in with no incentive because that was her safe place. So I didn't have a problem with whining in crate but I am one to believe its like a baby sometimes you got to let em whine it out and they'll get over it.


----------



## Meghanzord (Aug 18, 2013)

Calli is usually very good when I let her have free run of the apartment. Last night she chewed up a slipper, but that was my fault for leaving it out and not leaving her anything of her own to chew. The dog walker said she usually finds her sleeping.

I agree you have to let them whine it out - I know I can't let her out right after she whines or she'll think that's how she gets out. 

I'm just at a bit of a loss as to what to do when she's normally good and not destructive. I'd prefer her to have free roam of the house, but realize that's not a wise thing until she's fully out of the chewing stage (she's around 11 months). Also, she should be used to the crate anyway in case I need to transport or take her anywhere.


----------

